# How do you trim your plants?



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

So i have Bacopa and Sunset Hygro taking over my tank on a regular basis.... I have been trimming from the bottoms which cant be right because im cutting off all of the roots. :roll:But im scared if i trim all of the tops off they will start sprouting from the sides? Will they still grow straight? If i cut off the tops can i just plant the tops in another spot?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't help ya with the hydro, but I have done the bacopa. I just cut it down and put the top in the substrate; this can be done with stem plants of all kinds (maybe all, but don't quote me-lol) The sprouting on the sides can be trimmed off, or you can cut it and replant. I haven't tried it yet, but the cutting can also be planted sideways in the substrate and they will grow more plants. I love stem plants because you can just keep making more and start with just a few stems


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

You can just pinch them on the stems. Yes, they'll sprout two new stems, but it will just make the plants bushier in the long run.  Some plants also send up new stems every now and then. You could wait until they send up a few, then pull up the oldest stems with their roots. 

And yes, you can just replant the tips. They'll sprout roots and turn into new plants eventually. If you don't want them, you can sell them or give them away.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> You can just pinch them on the stems. Yes, they'll sprout two new stems, but it will just make the plants bushier in the long run.  Some plants also send up new stems every now and then. You could wait until they send up a few, then pull up the oldest stems with their roots.
> 
> And yes, you can just replant the tips. They'll sprout roots and turn into new plants eventually. If you don't want them, you can sell them or give them away.


or get another tank....:BIGsurprise:


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

+1 MameJenny. esp the "selling or giving away" part.


----------

